# Pictures of your DWA vivs?



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

Care to share some of your DWA vivs or whatever you may have?


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Here is one of mine


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

AJ76 said:


> Here is one of mine


I love it


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

Paul.


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

Viv size reference , more like a room :2thumb:











Paul.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Here are some of mine. Exactly the same as normal vivs but with a space to place a divider in the middle.










David.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

DavidR said:


> Here are some of mine. Exactly the same as normal vivs but with a space to place a divider in the middle.
> 
> image
> 
> David.


So something like this would be able to be used for a DWA snake like an B. Schlegelii?


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

x-istealbears said:


> So something like this would be able to be used for a DWA snake like an B. Schlegelii?


There is no difference between a vivarium for DWA and non-DWA snakes (these contain spectacled cobras). You just have to be more careful about security with venomous. Obviously these vivs aren't the right shape, size or set-up for eyelash vipers, and a divider is probably a waste of time with arboreal vipers.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

I suppose it's different everywhere but i'm sure here, you have to have double doors - like 2 sets.

that's how i've always been asked to do them locally anyway


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

Shops or public have to have double doors afaik

Local councils seem to have unset rules


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Jimmyjayz said:


> Shops or public have to have double doors afaik
> 
> Local councils seem to have unset rules



that figures - all the DWA vivs i've done have been for shops or animal/reptile centres or sanctuary's.

thanks for that


----------



## HampshireVipers (Apr 21, 2012)

Jimmyjayz said:


> Shops or public have to have double doors afaik
> 
> Local councils seem to have unset rules


That's not true. Many shops don't have double doors.


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

HampshireVipers said:


> That's not true. Many shops don't have double doors.


Really, every shop has that I have seen except for pilbourgh, but they have Herptek style that the glass can't be lifted out of.

I don't keep them, and travel to look at them so wouldn't know as much as others, I know a lot of shops just do it off the back of a licence and not quite to the standard of other shops


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Jimmyjayz said:


> Shops or public have to have double doors afaik
> 
> Local councils seem to have unset rules


Mine are all double doored. My council didn't insist on it, but I like the extra security. Took this pic the day of my inspection. Not great, but does the job.


----------



## HampshireVipers (Apr 21, 2012)

Jimmyjayz said:


> Really, every shop has that I have seen except for pilbourgh, but they have Herptek style that the glass can't be lifted out of.
> 
> I don't keep them, and travel to look at them so wouldn't know as much as others, I know a lot of shops just do it off the back of a licence and not quite to the standard of other shops


Just depends on the council. But I know two shops near to me that don't have double doors.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

I was thinking of having a door like you would on a rabbit hutch, but with glass in the middle, obviously. Then behind that, have a single pane of glass/plastic that would take up the whole thing, with handles on it, so you can lift it up and take it out.

Would look something like this from bird eye view:









Then the door would be like this:









What do you think?

This is going to be like a 9 months or so from now, maybe a year, but I want to plan it perfectly out.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

x-istealbears said:


> I was thinking of having a door like you would on a rabbit hutch, but with glass in the middle, obviously. Then behind that, have a single pane of glass/plastic that would take up the whole thing, with handles on it, so you can lift it up and take it out.
> 
> Would look something like this from bird eye view:
> image
> ...


Bad idea. If the snake is near the front, lifing the window in or out would put you at risk. What if it dives at you while you're holding the window?

I'd stick with sliding doors. No messing about, simple entry and lock, and you have the option to open them just slighly - for feeding, changing water ect.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> Bad idea. If the snake is near the front, lifing the window in or out would put you at risk. What if it dives at you while you're holding the window?
> 
> I'd stick with sliding doors. No messing about, simple entry and lock, and you have the option to open them just slighly - for feeding, changing water ect.


That's a very good point you make. I didn't think about that, getting an Eyelash Viper, so didn't think it'd be at front if trees and branches and all are focused at the back since they're arboreal.

I will have another think, and yeah, 2 sliding door sets does sound very simple and easy. :')


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I personally dont see how double doors offer any more security than single doors? If you accidentally leave one open you'll surely have left them both open.. and i cant see any other way that a snake could get out through glass? Just my preference - id find them a faff :lol2: I do, however, have two spare panes of glass that fit my vivs perfectly - just incase i managed to break one whilst cleaning... 

In regards to arboreal biteys that like to wrap themselves around high-up thin sticks... the worst thing i could have in a viv (in my mind) would be wires! I didnt much fancy disentangling any fully loaded pissy wiggly worm from wires and viv furniture... they're bad enough on sticks that can be removed! 

Heres one of my stacks, it was designed with arboreal vipers in mind so may be of some help to you x-istealbears - starting threads like this is a good place to start your research : victory:










These vivs have external heating and lighting and a fully ventilated top. The sides are lined with coco fibre matting which ensures temperature stability and increased surface area to spray onto, but also enables the perches to be held in place by friction so they are easily removed with the snake if necessary. 

The substrate is bioactive so looking after them is incredibly easy - when they crap, just remove it with a suitable tool (i have the shit stick 1000, 2000 and 3000 all specially made with love :lol2: ) and the area is then just 'stirred' into the substrate. This means that I hardly ever need to remove the snakes from their vivs - which is less stressful for them, and much safer for me : victory:

I added a 'top viv runner strip' to the sides of each viv, which means the glass sits snugly into the edges and no inquisitive snake can try to muscle out of the edges of the glass, and i've added a clear silicone strip to the centre of the glass incase i ever have viviparous offspring (I've heard horror stories of baby biteys squeezing out between the glass panes). 

Each viv has an appropriate warning label and 'just in case' removable label that can be attached to the person and has details of who to call in the event of an emergency (Thanks to Stu for letting me steal his labels!) 

I think thats it in regards to spec :lol2:

Stack:


















View of 'ceiling' mesh within viv:









Here you can get an idea of the external heating/lighting:









Eyelash viv:


















You can just about see the 'clear silicone strip' here:









V. gumprechti viv:


















Hope that helps : victory:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> I personally dont see how double doors offer any more security than single doors? If you accidentally leave one open you'll surely have left them both open.. and i cant see any other way that a snake could get out through glass? Just my preference - id find them a faff :lol2: I do, however, have two spare panes of glass that fit my vivs perfectly - just incase i managed to break one whilst cleaning...
> 
> In regards to arboreal biteys that like to wrap themselves around high-up thin sticks... the worst thing i could have in a viv (in my mind) would be wires! I didnt much fancy disentangling any fully loaded pissy wiggly worm from wires and viv furniture... they're bad enough on sticks that can be removed!
> 
> ...


 
Great looking setups.

I know what you mean about the double doors. They may not offer much more in terms of safety, but they give me (and more importantly, the missus) piece of mind. 

I've currently got my S. catenatus in a single doored viv (obviously locked), but until I fit the second set of doors, the wife won't go in their alone.


----------



## Peter Kane (Jul 24, 2012)

coldestblood said:


> I've currently got my S. catenatus in a single doored viv (obviously locked), but until I fit the second set of doors, the wife won't go in their alone.


I'll volunteer my wife to go in there alone. :whistling2:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> I personally dont see how double doors offer any more security than single doors? If you accidentally leave one open you'll surely have left them both open.. and i cant see any other way that a snake could get out through glass? Just my preference - id find them a faff :lol2: I do, however, have two spare panes of glass that fit my vivs perfectly - just incase i managed to break one whilst cleaning...
> 
> In regards to arboreal biteys that like to wrap themselves around high-up thin sticks... the worst thing i could have in a viv (in my mind) would be wires! I didnt much fancy disentangling any fully loaded pissy wiggly worm from wires and viv furniture... they're bad enough on sticks that can be removed!
> 
> ...


Your stack is pretty much what I want, to a degree, with just a few better tweeks and ideas added.

It's very helpful to me and I will be sure to steal a few ideas, haha.

Thank you very much for the help on this. I got 9 months of planning until I decide to get them. I am going for getting two, so I need the stack idea.

EDIT: Another thing, what kind of temps, humidity and stuff is needed?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> Great looking setups.
> 
> I know what you mean about the double doors. They may not offer much more in terms of safety, but they give me (and more importantly, the missus) piece of mind.
> 
> I've currently got my S. catenatus in a single doored viv (obviously locked), but until I fit the second set of doors, the wife won't go in their alone.


Now thats a good reason for double doors! Im lucky that my fella is extremely understanding about my hots... (and i got him a widow once i got my licence...presents help it would seem) 



x-istealbears said:


> Your stack is pretty much what I want, to a degree, with just a few better tweeks and ideas added.
> 
> It's very helpful to me and I will be sure to steal a few ideas, haha.
> 
> ...


Id be curious to hear which better tweaks and ideas you have, any improvements are gratefully received!

You need to do a LOT of reading... if you had, you would not need to ask a forum what type of temperature, humidity and stuff (equipment?) would be required. Eyelash vipers have very serious venom, please be sure you are 100% prepared to care for them, and for the potential consequences of a bite....
: victory:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> Now thats a good reason for double doors! Im lucky that my fella is extremely understanding about my hots... (and i got him a widow once i got my licence...presents help it would seem)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read it again, I said you have exactly what I want with a few a tweaks added and all. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
I couldn't think of anything to improve yours to be honest.

From my research, I have so far got that they need temps of 24C - 28C and at night can drop to no more than 20C. Humidity levels of 40% - 60% and I read that people keep them in minimum of 16 x 24 x 16 inch Vivs.

So I just asked to cross check it with that I have read. : victory:


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

x-istealbears said:


> If you read it again, I said you have exactly what I want with a few a tweaks added and all. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> I couldn't think of anything to improve yours to be honest.
> 
> From my research, I have so far got that they need temps of 24C - 28C and at night can drop to no more than 20C. Humidity levels of 40% - 60% and I read that people keep them in minimum of 16 x 24 x 16 inch Vivs.
> ...


I keep mine in Exoterra glass vivs and plastic RUBs when they are babies.

During the days they are pretty much asleep but are lively at night!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> Now thats a good reason for double doors! Im lucky that my fella is extremely understanding about my hots... (and i got him a widow once i got my licence...presents help it would seem)
> 
> 
> 
> : victory:


My OH is pretty understanding too. All she asked, was for the vivs to be double doored, and that I stay away from mamba's (which I'm doing any any ways). 

She also wanted me to stay away from cobras, but she changed her mind, and has bought me a pair of N. siamensis, which will be here on Friday morning (can't wait)

She still says she isn't keen on hots, but I often catch her having a sneeky look. lol. Does your OH have his own snakes, or are they all yours?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

x-istealbears said:


> If you read it again, I said you have exactly what I want with a few a tweaks added and all. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> I couldn't think of anything to improve yours to be honest.
> 
> From my research, I have so far got that they need temps of 24C - 28C and at night can drop to no more than 20C. Humidity levels of 40% - 60% and I read that people keep them in minimum of 16 x 24 x 16 inch Vivs.
> ...


Aha, shame - I got excited there for a minute :lol2:

Spot on with vivarium size! In regards to temp/humidity parameters, I think its important to take into account the individual snake when it comes to these guys - mine sat RIGHT UNDER the hot spot at 84F and wouldn't move until I upped the temperature...clearly he likes it hot! In general though they aren't difficult to look after, they do need fairly high humidity but importantly NO stagnant air - so keeping both ventilation and humidity up can be tricky (solved by spraying twice daily in my case.) Obviously a respiratory infection would not be fun to deal with... being confident using restraining tubes and injecting snakes is important before getting any hot : victory:



Naturally Wild said:


> I keep mine in Exoterra glass vivs and plastic RUBs when they are babies.
> 
> During the days they are pretty much asleep but are lively at night!


Yours are utterly stunning! I love RUBs, and I like exo's for youngsters but had a larger juvenile squeeze out of the sides once open which has made me wary. Have you ever had a problem with them G?



coldestblood said:


> My OH is pretty understanding too. All she asked, was for the vivs to be double doored, and that I stay away from mamba's (which I'm doing any any ways).
> 
> She also wanted me to stay away from cobras, but she changed her mind, and has bought me a pair of N. siamensis, which will be here on Friday morning (can't wait)
> 
> She still says she isn't keen on hots, but I often catch her having a sneeky look. lol. Does your OH have his own snakes, or are they all yours?


Hehe mine is similar. Hes not massively into snakes but appreciates them all the same - although he wouldn't do any viv maintenance to the hots which is fair enough. He is ALL about spiders (he has his spider room, i have my hot room) but i got him a widow as soon as I got my licence to say thanks for putting up with me...


----------



## HampshireVipers (Apr 21, 2012)

chondro13 said:


> Yours are utterly stunning! I love RUBs, and I like exo's for youngsters but had a larger juvenile squeeze out of the sides once open which has made me wary. Have you ever had a problem with them G?


Is that the gaps where the lid of the RUB sits on the RUB? or are you on about the Exo's? Lol.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

HampshireVipers said:


> Is that the gaps where the lid of the RUB sits on the RUB? or are you on about the Exo's? Lol.


To be honest ive never had a problem with a RUB, but im on about the exo's - when you open the doors theres a gap big enough to fit your thumb in at the edges : victory:


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

so do you have to have 1 or 2 layers of glass doors?:eek4:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

addictedtoreptiles said:


> so do you have to have 1 or 2 layers of glass doors?:eek4:



I have 1 layer and have no problems at all. I dont know of any council that considers it an absolute requirement. Some people believe it offers additional security though - its up to you : victory:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

addictedtoreptiles said:


> so do you have to have 1 or 2 layers of glass doors?:eek4:


Cannot understand why two would be necessary! 

All vivs are a compromise in some form or another.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

These are my current vivs. 

Home made plain vivs (as are all my vivs), that are inside a sealed, escape proof section of my snake room that I can see all parts of (thanks to glass and mesh) before I go into. 










: victory:


----------



## samstrawbridge (Apr 21, 2009)

I love your eyelash viper chondro, if I could only have any snake it would be an eyelash, awesome! Unfortunately no DWA license http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/chondro13.html


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

samstrawbridge said:


> I love your eyelash viper chondro, if I could only have any snake it would be an eyelash, awesome! Unfortunately no DWA license


 
You need to read up on snakes a bit more then :lol2:


----------



## samstrawbridge (Apr 21, 2009)

AJ76 said:


> You need to read up on snakes a bit more then :lol2:


 what would you pick?


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

samstrawbridge said:


> what would you pick?


a corn snake :2thumb:

Bitis Nasicornis.

Naja Pallida.

Dendroaspis Angusticeps

I chose those among lots of others.

Schlegs are nice though : victory:


----------



## samstrawbridge (Apr 21, 2009)

AJ76 said:


> a corn snake :2thumb:
> 
> Bitis Nasicornis.
> 
> ...


Bitis Nasicornis are very nice, I watched a youtube vid with some neonates, they are damn cute at that size :2thumb:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Some of my setups. Sorry for the crap quality 

One of my stacks.










Some viv pics


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)




----------

